# Qunexus unleashed v1.2 free plugin available on Reaper Stash



## ajaym (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi folks

A long while back I purchased a KMI Qunexus keyboard and found some restrictions with the standard firmware that limited the things I wanted to do with the device.
Keith McMillen was very helpful and shared with me the SysX messages that switch the device into 'tethered mode'. In tethered mode the device sends a constant stream of sensor data as MIDI CC messages. Since there are two sensors for each note, this gives you incredible potential for building a truly responsive MIDI controller.

The Qunexus unleashed plugin is a Reaper-specific plugin which will work with both the Qunexus and its cheaper sibling, the KBoard. Both devices will operate identically under plugin control. Your standard settings and firmware are not affected in any way.
Using the plugin you get a whole bunch of features including

Independent pitch and vibrato (modulation) control on each note through gesture processing. Complex sensor processing determines when you intend to bend a note and/or when you wish to apply vibrato, and you have independent control of both parameters.

Sophisticated pressure control, including channel and polyphonic aftertouch, mapping to modulation and/or expression. Pressure envelopes allow precise control of crescendo/decrescendo when playing complex orchestral patches.

Portamento mode which allows you to use the device like a ribbon controller and glide precisely over various musical intervals.

Dynamic sensor equalisation ensures that each key responds consistently; sensor range differences are compensated automatically by the plugin.

Velocity range mapping allows you to map the sensor range to a defined min and max MIDI velocity, allowing you to play wide dynamic range plugins like acoustic piano and still have excellent control over playing dynamics.

This plugin is absolutely free. You do need Reaper but a fully-functional copy can be downloaded for free; you need only pay the modest $60 license fee once you've evaluated it and the downloaded copy never time expires; it's an honour system.

You can download the plugin at

https://stash.reaper.fm/v/31149/QunexusUnleashed.zip

I hope you enjoy using it as much as I do. It turns these devices into incredibly responsive MIDI controllers at an unbeatable price point. Enjoy!


----------



## Musical Gym (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi, hope you might still be around.
It's been years since I've used Reaper, but I'm interested in trying out the Qunexus unleashed plugin to use with my K-Board.
Any chance you might upload a simple Reaper project for it?
I'm not having any success with it yet.
Thanks


----------

